
Google, Facebook Battle For Computer Science Grads. Salaries Soar. - dskhatri
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/30/stanford-computer-science-grads-getting-95k-offers-from-google/
======
dmp
I'm confused about this whole situation. Why exactly are new grads dying to go
to work at Facebook? Google at least creates interesting and serious
technology, while Facebook makes a pretty uninteresting webpage.

~~~
pchristensen
Facebook is pre-IPO so even if it is boring, there's a chance to cash out big
time later. Googlers no longer have that option.

------
aston
I can at least confirm that a year ago, Google's base salary for starting
engineers was in the reported range, some 25% short of this year's alleged
number. Seems like a big jump.

------
mikelikespie
I guess it's a good time to be graduating.

------
wallflower
"If all you get from your job is an oversized paycheck..."

------
simianstyle
Sometimes i wish i hadn't gone to business school :-\

------
imsteve
That's whats up.

